# tactical medic courses



## limenicos (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello! I'm a petty officer with the Hellenic (Greek) Coast Guard and medic for my unit. I recently went through the Greek army patrol medic course and I'm looking to expand knowledge in a more law enforcement type environment as well as in medical.
Could any one recommend (from first hand experience preferably) any tactical medicine courses in the US? I'm looking for a balance in tactics and medicine, not just one or the other. I get the feeling (I may be wrong) that some courses focus more either on tactics or more on medicine.
I am familiar with a few schools (ISTM, CONTOMS, OPTAC, NTOA, tier-1-group), but it's hard to choose. If there are others that you recommend, it would be appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 14, 2010)

When I was working at WSNMR as a tacmedic they had put me through the former Black Water now Xe Company school of tactical medicine in North Carolina. Black Water's school is more focused on the tactical portion and not so much the medical portion as they expected you to already be versed in medicine prior to attending their school. It was a great program but once again they don't really cover medicine as much as others. They do go into medicine obviously but I imagine other schools would do more. They preach to you TC3 as every school of tactical medicine should.


----------



## limenicos (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks! Blackwater doesn't seem to have that course now.


----------



## Luno (Jan 15, 2010)

Strongly recommend Dr. Keith Brown, he has experience in your area of the world, specifically training Greek SF (I had an opportunity to go, didn't due to work...).  His website is http://www.gmrsltd.com.  Shoot him off an e-mail, I wouldn't recommend any other course higher.


----------



## limenicos (Jan 16, 2010)

OK! I'll check it out! Much appreciated!


----------

